
Obama, Clinton and Bush (senior) had better economies than Trump - thinkloop
https://www.cnn.com/2019/08/13/investing/stocks-trump/index.html
======
thinkloop
"The S&P 500 (SPX), the broad measure of stocks of the 500 largest US
companies, is up 29% since Trump took office in January 2017. But they were up
46% during the same 645 day period at the start of President Barack Obama's
tenure.

Trump's stock market also lags a bit behind the 36% gain during the same
period at the start of President George H.W. Bush from 1989 through mid-1991,
and the 29% rise at the start of President Bill Clinton's tenure."

